
Making of “Highway at Night” (2014) - superasn
http://jsriffs.blogspot.com/2014/05/making-of-highway-at-night.html?m=1
======
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8648166](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8648166)

~~~
superasn
Sorry about that. I just stumbled upon it today and found it super
interesting.

Will remember to search before submitting next time.

~~~
dang
Oh no, it's a good post! We just link to previous discussions because people
like looking at them. It would be nice to indicate that more clearly, but I'm
not sure how to do it without being too verbose.

After a year or so, we don't consider reposts dupes on HN. This is in the FAQ:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

------
brudgers
Made me remember Atari _Night Driver_. The mall got a video arcade. We'd stand
in line. It was the first game with a seat and a steering wheel.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Night_Driver_(video_game)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Night_Driver_\(video_game\))

------
failrate
Feels like an intense version of Drivey.

